# Need help with antique trains and how to clean them



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got my dads trains and as I was unboxing them, I noticed a Strong cat urine smell. I believe that my dads cat, who is very upset that my dad has not been home, decided to use this box. The trains reek of cat urine, and about 4 engines have corrosion issues from it. Does anyone know what I can use on them to remove the awlful smell w/o hurting them, and how to go about restoring the ones badly hit??
Would vinager hurt them? Say if I used a spray bottle with it? 
Any help?
Thank you!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Baking soda.


----------



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you very much. 
Should I mix with water and spray it, or anything you can elaborate on would greatly help. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I would mix it and use a small "dabbing" rag for controlled removal. Spraying is quite messy. GENTLY remove all urine build up. As far as the corrosion from the urine...you may be stuck with that. A fine soft brush may also help to get into the nooks and crannies.

Urine is highly acidic. The baking soda will neutralize that. When finished, wipe with clear clean water on a damp rag and allow to dry completely BEFORE storing the pieces. One may also apply a light coat of oil or wax after cleaning the cars. I use Pledge on a rag. I do not spray directly on the trains. Just enough to slightly moisten the rag.

Part of my maintenance is to use my air compressor that is normally used for the air brush, to gently blow away dust from the cars and engines on a regular basis. Seems to help with the dreaded dust build up.


----------



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

I can not thank you enough! I will get right on that. I think one of the trains is pretty shot after this little episode. I can't see how I could really fix it. I will try the pledge too. (After they completely dry.) 
Again, Thank you!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

ownedbyhorses said:


> I just got my dads trains and as I was unboxing them, I noticed a Strong cat urine smell. .................Does anyone know what I can use..........
> Thank you!


 
Shotgun!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I wish you luck. Are you dealing with plastic, tin, cast?
My son's set was only cat hair. It was a mess but the cars cleaned up
nice . A lionel 8903 set from the late 70's. Runs great. 
Pictures would be nice.


----------



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

I probably should of refered to them as vintage. I am dealing with all 3. They are HO Scale. I have alot of boxes full of trains (Not all engines, of course ) and there is still a few more at my dads. The years range. I would est. from 1950 until now. I can take a pic of the engines that I have out because of the kitty issue. I don't have the rest of them out yet.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Some of my girlfriends cats pissed on my LGB brass track. That made me angry


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Pissed? We can say pissed? Well, I guess that if you are "The Man" you can do anything you want, eh? lol

So, boss, are you angry or pissed?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is easily trained. 12 volts pos both rails. Nice large metal base, ground. Add a little pee connection and ZAP.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I can see that PETA will be paying us a visit. lol


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*I am a member of PETA*




stationmaster said:


> I can see that PETA will be paying us a visit. lol





There is plenty of room for all of God's Creature.

Right next to the mashed potatoes.


People Eating Tasty Animals.

John


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm a charter member of that fine group Southern. Got a freezer(s) full of elk, moose and venison. And there are some quail, pheasant, turkey and a few geese and ducks.Missed my pig this year with a bow. Short right over him. I hadn't missed a shot in over 30 years.... Boar fever I guess.

Actually the arrow was deflected by a branch of a tree. I thought I could "sneak" the shot through a 4" hole in the brush at 30-40 yards. Getting old must have affected my aim.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Back to topic
Only thing left is to dismantle. Perhaps soak the plastic parts in a bucket, bad for the decals.Motors ? You didn't tell us much.


----------



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

Dismantle  I would be leary of that! I would need specific tools and such to do so, I am sure. I will get some pics today. I need to clean up more, as you will see by the pics. Maybe the pics can help with some advice on how to help these trains! I am in hopes of my dad comming home. He is improving, but still has a long ways to go. I would love to have his trains in good condition. I keep thinking of how he had them set up and we use to play with them when I was a weeee little girl, long, long ago! :thumbsup: I would love to help him set them up again and run them! One for the rails!

ETA: UM ..My Husband took the cam. I will have to get the pics tonight! argh!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ownedbyhorses said:


> Dismantle  I would be leary of that! *I would need specific tools and such to do so, I am sure.* I will get some pics today. I need to clean up more, as you will see by the pics. Maybe the pics can help with some advice on how to help these trains! I am in hopes of my dad comming home. He is improving, but still has a long ways to go. I would love to have his trains in good condition. I keep thinking of how he had them set up and we use to play with them when I was a weeee little girl, long, long ago! :thumbsup: I would love to help him set them up again and run them! One for the rails!
> 
> ETA: UM ..My Husband took the cam. I will have to get the pics tonight! argh!


Pictures will help us, and chances are all you need is a screwdriver to take the shell off the frame...


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

We have some stuff called "Febreze Pet Odor Eliminator" we had good luck with that. A friends dog marked the box we use for newspaper trash and every dog that visited went over and tried to do the same. We cleaned it and sprayed this stuff and now the dogs aren't interested it it. We bought it at Target in a blue spray bottle.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Getting old engines running again can be an art. Ho normally does not age well. All the contacts have to be cleaned and any old oil residue removed and relubed. Again depending on the engine you may consider having one serviced. Fla has a lot of retirees and toy trains, and the buisnesses to support them.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

While I agree that HO is a demanding scale as far as maintenance, repairs are not that bad. Generally speaking if an engine is a bit balky or runs inconsistently, usually a SMALL dab of lubrication, wheel cleaning, and some track time usually cures the problem. DO NOT OVER LUBE!!!

In your case, the cat urine has surely caused some corrosion. It needs to first be neutralized, then cleaned, then any problems addressed.


----------



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like I have alot of work on my hands. Fortunatly, the cat is not here. It is at my dads house. Unfortunatly my dads cat is a bob cat, and he is big,  Big cat, big pee! I did some more cleaning yesterday. I will get some pics here shortly.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I looked at the pics. there is lot of work to be done.

One of the greatest product out there is for freeing up rusted parts is called "PB Blaster" it is sold at most hardware stores. The can is made for big jobs, not model trains. I would spray some in a dish and the apply it with a small rag or q-tip. This stuff needs time to work it will creep in to all of the rust given enough time.

The first one is so damaged that I would just spray it with BP Blaster. It might damage the paint, but that train will have to be repainted anyway. If you get good results with the first one then try it on some of the other ones.

The next train looks a lot better. use the q-tip with it.

Please keep us posted as to the progress. It will be a labor of love.


----------

